# Skeg paint



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

i was running today and hit a small sand bar and took some of my skeg paint off, i was just wondering how bad is this for my engine and is this anything to worry about?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Dont worry about it. It's just part of skinny water boating.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

put it this way.......if you've still got paint on your skeg then your not fishing skinny enough  ;D


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

skegs come with paint on em????? well I'll be damned....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's perfectly normal, if it bugs you that much pick up some spray pint from the dealer, but you will end up pinting it after every trip :


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Yup, that is what your zinc anodes are for.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> It's perfectly normal, if it bugs you that much pick up some spray pint from the dealer, but you will end up pinting it after every trip :


x2, it happens a lot when your not constrained by draft.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Polished aluminum looks cooler ;D


----------

